# (résolu)[NVIDIA] Build failed :(

## BoOmSlAnGz

Salut à tous !

J'ai un problème de compilation de driver NVIDIA. J'ai testé plusieurs trucs mais rien ne fonctionne... 

J'ai un noyau 2.6.23-gentoo-r2

Voici le build log (en partie) :

```
make -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r2/scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg0/usr/src/nv

echo \#define NV_COMPILER \"`i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -v 2>&1 | tail -n 1`\" > /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv_compiler.h

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude -Iinclude2 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r2/include -include include/linux/autoconf.h  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Os -pipe -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -ffreestanding -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r2/include/asm-i386/mach-default -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"100.14.19\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_OLD_MM_KGDB_BREAKPOINT_PRESENT -DNV_ACQUIRE_CONSOLE_SEM_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_KMEM_CACHE_CREATE_5_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c

/bin/sh: scripts/genksyms/genksyms: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.o] Erreur 1

make[3]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg0/usr/src/nv] Erreur 2

make[2]: *** [modules] Erreur 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Erreur 1

make: *** [module] Erreur 2

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                         ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                         ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                         ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   nvidia-drivers-100.14.19.ebuild, line  212:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *                  linux-mod.eclass, line  518:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" \

 *                                ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS} \

 *                              || die "Unable to make ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}."

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to make  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r2/build clean module.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19:

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                         ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                         ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                         ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   nvidia-drivers-100.14.19.ebuild, line  212:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *                  linux-mod.eclass, line  518:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" \

 *                                ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS} \

 *                              || die "Unable to make ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}."

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to make  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r2/build clean module.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

Mon make.conf :

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4"

#CFLAGS="-march=pentium2 -mtune=pentium2 -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer "

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LINGUAS="fr"

USE="-gnome corba objc++ asf real xvmc xvid nvidia java x86 tcpd ssl opengloss apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts crypt cups encode fortran f77 foomaticdb gdbm gif gpm wxgtk gtk gtk2 imlib jpeg libg++ libwww mad  mikmod motif mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl pam pdflib png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl svga tcpd truetype X xml2 xmms xv zlib mp3 -kde xine alsa nsplugin mozilla firefox mjpegtools exif jpeg2k mjpeg yv12 hal dbus X a52 alsa dts dvd dvdr dvdread css dvdnav ffmpeg vlm stream vlc xine-lib xine mpeg win32codecs ncurses opengl sdl shout skins truetype wxwindows"

#USE="dlloader"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/distfiles/"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage"

FEATURES="-sandbox -usersandbox"

```

C'est grave docteur ?  :Sad: 

Merci d'avance.

----------

## d2_racing

As-tu essayé la version testing ?

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> As-tu essayé la version testing ?

 

la 100.14.23 ? Ah, bah, étrangement, celle à fonctionne ...

Une explication ? Merci.

----------

## d2_racing

oui, aucune  :Smile:  En effet, j'ai déjà eu un problème similaire avec le driver propriétaire ATI et le monde ici m'avait conseillé d'utiliser la version testing pour avoir plus de chances que ça fonctionne.

C'est vraiment assez bizarre tous les problèmes qu'on peut avoir avec des drivers proprio.

----------

## xaviermiller

proprios ou libres, ça peut arriver à tout le monde  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

En effet  :Smile: 

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

Non en fait bizarrement, toutes les version compilent maintenant ... tout ce que j'ai fait c'est compiler un 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 ...

Etrange !

En tout as merci  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Peut-être que ta version du package de nvidia était incompatible avec le 2.6.22 ou carrément tu as activé de quoi de nouveau dans le 2.6.23 sans t'en rendre compte et ça fonctionne  :Smile: 

Je suis content pour toi.

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Peut-être que ta version du package de nvidia était incompatible avec le 2.6.22 ou carrément tu as activé de quoi de nouveau dans le 2.6.23 sans t'en rendre compte et ça fonctionne 
> 
> Je suis content pour toi.

 

Non non, je suis seulement passé à la release 3 et lieu de la 2 (avec le même fichier de config)

----------

## El_Goretto

Pourrais-tu STP mettre (résolu) dans ton titre, et non pas (solved)?

Merci pour ceux qui ferons une recherche sur le même problème que toi  :Smile: 

----------

